
Should I pursue CS over MBA? - jes81
The corporation I work for highly values the MBA, however I am struggling to justify the cost and ROI. I work in M&amp;A and Corporate Strategy for a FTSE 100 in the data and analytics space and interested in having a long career in entrepreneurship and investing. 
Curious if anyone has a viewpoint on how a degree in CS would serve me. Considering taking a few undergrad level courses and&#x2F;or pursuing a masters.
======
giantg2
If you are already in a business savvy position like M&A, then I'm guessing
you understand accounting and finance. If you want to be an entrepreneur, I
don't see an MBA helping much - it's just a credential to help you get a job
working for others.

A CS degree probably isn't necessary either. You can take some free or cheap
courses online and teach yourself the tech you want to use.

~~~
jes81
You're spot on - very comfortable with accounting and finance. I've created a
lot of value so far through financial modeling for organizations.

Great feedback on CS degree.

------
runningmike
Follow your heart. What do you really want to learn? CS does not limit your
future choices, but imho makes more things possible compared with a mba

~~~
jes81
Thanks for the feedback - it can be difficult to break out of the "corporate
group think"

------
beamatronic
There was another thread earlier today about how CS degrees don't give you any
social status, so that may be something to consider.

~~~
jes81
I saw that, which inspired this post. I'm going less for social status (lived
the ibanker thing and didn't like it) and more for building a product or
business I'd be proud of.

